# Vintage Stadler jacket info



## Stadler Bmw (Apr 11, 2011)

this jacket was found in a old house my family bought. ANyone have info as I cant find any online. thanks. and yes its for sale:thumbup: was told it might be a riding jacket.


----------



## E30 F34R (Mar 16, 2009)

She is HOT!

What happened to her face? acid or something?


----------

